# Craw blown up can't release air, is it "sour crops"?



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a Cock bird that is mating with a hen that has laid one egg and he can't release the air in his neck to the point his back of head is puffed up too.

I used a #20 needle released the air but next day same thing, I think he has ruptured his craw and air is forced between craw and skin.

Any one have this situation and what to do?

Mike


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Have you checked to see if the bird has canker. Canker can and will cause a blockage where air will fill the crop. Sour crop you can smell Baking soda helps sour crop.


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks but I don't see any Canker in the throat. I think it is a ruptured air sac described here.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/please-help-looks-like-he-is-about-to-blow-upgt-50439-2.html

I will just keep draining the air for a few days maybe it will heal itself.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

What would cause this to happen ?


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

dogging_99 said:


> I have a Cock bird that is mating with a hen that has laid one egg and he can't release the air in his neck to the point his back of head is puffed up too.
> 
> I used a #20 needle released the air but next day same thing, I think he has ruptured his craw and air is forced between craw and skin.
> 
> ...


It's not sour crop , but it is a upper ruptured air sack. Why this happens , I have no clue. Sometimes the birds injure themselves. You can keep trying to release the air with a 20 gauge needle, sometimes it works and sometimes the rupture is too large. We had a YB this year with the same thing. I tried for 3 days in vain, unfortunely I could'nt save the bird.

Hope your out come is better.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

When the parents feed the babies too heavily, it can cause the air sacs beside the crop to get punctured. Probably from having all that food stretching the crop and then laying down in the nest. Just keep letting the air out with the needle everyday until it stops. Be careful not to poke any veins, which you'll easily see through the skin.


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

This bird is a 2 year old cock bird and now the hen has two eggs. So not mating now and puffing up, maybe I can keep the air drained long enough to heal. 

This morning day 5 he wouldn't eat and was closing eyes allot, but the bubble was smaller so I left him alone. yesterday evening I tried the razor blade knife to make a larger hole and nicked a vein he bled a little but it stopped and so did the air, I worked the bubble from his head down and got a little more air out an beading seemed to stop.

Ok don't like the idea of making hole larger so if he still has air in the neck I will use needle again and insert a cat catheter I got from the vet then cut off about 3/4 " and tape it to a near by feather were he can't reach, but his foot may knock it out.

Should of tried that sooner the first 4 days he would eat after I drained the air then hour later would be puffed back up! so I was draining air just before feed time.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Heat the needle and cauterize the wound large enough that blood won't clot and cause it to close. It just needs to stay open for a day or so until the ruptured airsac has time to heal. Had the same thing happen to a bird that flew into a tree.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

after you get the air out give the bird some milk of magnesia I had a pigeon get this and it worked.


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, today Cock Bird looks much better I don't see or feel a bubble. Gave him some peanuts and he gobbled them up.  yesterday he wouldn't eat any and the Hen got off the nest and ate them all. I think I'll keep him from flying a week.

Mike,


----------

